# How Oldmiser Does Alingment



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Maybe this will help some one out..But this is what works for me as I shoot with a cant 45* angle

Holding shooter in my left hand...I am not trying to be a know it all..I am the wrong person to ask for

much advice from....I try too find what works best for my self...To just improve & have fun shooting is all

We all have to find our own sweet spot for shooting our slingshots....the best we can do...

So if this video helps some one out ..great...Comments welcome...AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Oldmiser. Those are some good pointers.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok for the ammo I was using 3/8" steel ball..for OTT shooter..If you get a hand slap ..I met to say bump up your ammo too 7/16" or even 1/2"

for steel balls......Not sure on lead at this time as I do not have any.....My error in the video.......Oldmiser


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for the video partner. Some real good info and the video clears up a few points for me.


----------

